# Biotronik Solia S 53 & Solia S 45 C-Codes?



## krystenmge (May 17, 2017)

Has anyone been able to locate the C-Code for the Solia S 53 or Solia S 45 leads that are manufactured by Biotronik? I've tried contacting Biotronik without any luck. Here is the official description for the Solia Leads from Biotronik:
"The BIOTRONIK Solia S transvenous, steroid-eluting, active fixation endocardial lead family is designed for permanent pacing and sensing. Active fixation pacing leads with a bipolar (BP) IS‑1 connector configuration are designed for use in conjunction with implantable pulse generators with IS-1 compatible headers. The leads may be used with single- or dual-chamber pulse generators, dualchamber ICDs, CRT-P and D-devices.
Solia S leads feature an electrically active extendable/retractable fixation helix for use in lead placement. The helix is extended and retracted by rotating the connector pin with a fixation tool. Both the fixation helix and ring electrode are comprised of a platinum/iridium alloy base with a fractal iridium surface. The fractal surface of the lead electrodes creates a larger effective surface area, as a result maximizes the myocardial interface, which is a major factor in determining a lead’s sensing characteristics. All leads are multifilar and insulated with medical grade silicone.
The distal tip of the Solia S lead consists of a steroid-eluting collar, containing 0.85 mg of dexamethasone acetate (DXA). Upon exposure to body fluids, the steroid elutes from the collar into the body tissue by diffusion. Release of the steroid is intended to decrease the inflammatory response at the contact site between the lead tip and the endocardium, thereby decreasing the elevated pacing thresholds of the endocardial lead that often occur after lead implantation.
Solia S leads have straight distal ends (Solia S xx) and are intended for placement in either the right atrium or right ventricle. The “xx” represents the lead length in centimeters. The Solia S leads areavailable in the following configurations: Solia S 45, Solia S 53, and Solia S 60"

I am thinking possibly C1777 since it sounds like there's a coil? The pictures make it look that way as well. Any help on this is appreciated greatly! Thank you!


----------



## Chlrtrep (Aug 9, 2017)

Per Biotronik:  this is a new lead  The  C Code for Solia pacing lead is C1898. all sizes.   C1777 id for a single coil defibrillator lead. the Solia is a pacing lead.





krystenmge said:


> Has anyone been able to locate the C-Code for the Solia S 53 or Solia S 45 leads that are manufactured by Biotronik? I've tried contacting Biotronik without any luck. Here is the official description for the Solia Leads from Biotronik:
> "The BIOTRONIK Solia S transvenous, steroid-eluting, active fixation endocardial lead family is designed for permanent pacing and sensing. Active fixation pacing leads with a bipolar (BP) IS‑1 connector configuration are designed for use in conjunction with implantable pulse generators with IS-1 compatible headers. The leads may be used with single- or dual-chamber pulse generators, dualchamber ICDs, CRT-P and D-devices.
> Solia S leads feature an electrically active extendable/retractable fixation helix for use in lead placement. The helix is extended and retracted by rotating the connector pin with a fixation tool. Both the fixation helix and ring electrode are comprised of a platinum/iridium alloy base with a fractal iridium surface. The fractal surface of the lead electrodes creates a larger effective surface area, as a result maximizes the myocardial interface, which is a major factor in determining a lead’s sensing characteristics. All leads are multifilar and insulated with medical grade silicone.
> The distal tip of the Solia S lead consists of a steroid-eluting collar, containing 0.85 mg of dexamethasone acetate (DXA). Upon exposure to body fluids, the steroid elutes from the collar into the body tissue by diffusion. Release of the steroid is intended to decrease the inflammatory response at the contact site between the lead tip and the endocardium, thereby decreasing the elevated pacing thresholds of the endocardial lead that often occur after lead implantation.
> ...


----------



## dlandrewsii (Mar 1, 2018)

Biotronik has a hotline number to call for all reimbursement, appeals, and coding questions.  The number is 844.956.7454.


----------

